# March 26, 2006...Upper Galveston Bay...March Madness



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

March 26, 2006...Upper Galveston Bay...March Madness...Wow!! Seems like its been forever since I've been able to fish (since Sunday...). Been troubled with motor problems the past week and finally got everything straightened out. Headed out today for the main reason to run my boat and make sure everything was running good. I was greeted today with a good supply of fish compared to the last trip out. It seemed like the fish were in a transition period but it looks like that cool snap we had really put a spin on things. First stop this morning produced 11 Trout to 4 lbs and a flatty, 10 of which got a 30 minute ride on my stringer and a free photo to go with it...haha...These were holding tight to one spot, an area with mostly mud, and were caught on a pumpkinseed Bass Assasin... Strung these guys then let em swim free after the pic... 



Note: Even though they look pretty tired, all of these swam away perfectly fine...They were just playing Possum on me....

After I caught these the bite started to slow so I headed to spot #2 which also yielded a fair amount of these spotted specimens. These were a little smaller than the ones at stop #1 so I decided to take a few home. I strung 10 Trout to about 2 lbs and 1 nice flatty and caught about 15 more in the 2-3lb Range of which I released to fight another day. These were also caught over Mud in about 2 foot of water on Pumpkinseed Bass Assasins fished on a 1/16oz Jig Head. 



At noon the Bite Pretty much completely shut off for me. I fished the rest of the day in numerous spots and only came up with 1 keeper red to show for my efforts. I stayed around till dark to see if there was any kind of bite then and it never happened. Overall it was a fantastic day on the water. The fish I caught today were definitely on the Spring time pattern and I would expect it to stay this way for at least a week or so. 

Good Fishing (and Catching!!)- Capt Jacob Reaves


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice report! Good job on the slam.

I am a little confused as to why you would string them if you didnt intend to keep them though.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Did alot of Second Guessing today...I guess it happens though when you spend 9 hours on the water by yourself...


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Capt. I dont mean to sound judgemental and I am not looking to start trouble, but do you really think that most of those trout survived after being strung through only the bottom lip and then released? I would be willing to bet only half survived if that. I have always lived by the motto of "if you string em, you eat em".


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

GREAT REPORT AND CATCH JAKE , !!! Keep it up !!!!!!!:an5:


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice report. 

I've never heard of anyone stringing fish and then releasin em though. 

I wonder how many acutally survived?


----------



## finsnfur (Jan 11, 2006)

If you look at the recent studies. Stringing them thru both lips has a higher survival rate than putting them in a basket/net. It is contra to what I would have expected but if you think about the damage to the ick (slime coat) it makes since.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Jake Reaves said:


> Did alot of Second Guessing today...I guess it happens though when you spend 9 hours on the water by yourself...


?

I'm sorry, I dont know you and I dont know what kind of guide you are...you may be the best at finding trophies. I do know that you are a role model. You, by doing what you do, have placed yourself in a position of mentor or teacher. Someone to look at to see the right way to do things. This may be undeserved but needs to be said.

I can understand on the rare occasion having to release something off your stringer. But full limit? Only to keep another limit? And then you tell everyone? Now if you do it _one time_ and you dont tell anyone and you feel bad wondering if those fish actually lived and you vow to not do that again....thats all well and good. However, you included it in your story with a disclaimer that the fish were fine (after 30 minutes strung through the bottom lip). Now someone who is a newbie or a youngster thinks you can string fish and then release them and its ok. Now they might say "I've seen guides do this, the fish are fine."

This is why I asked the question originally. I was hoping for more of a response from you indicating that you realize you made a mistake. Some sort of aknowledgement of your *educational role* in promoting your craft...not just promoting to get business.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Finally, an honest fisherman... LOL 

Not defending anyone here but trout do have a higher survival rate in cooler waters. If this was mid-summer, I'd say they were gonners.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Thirty minutes on a stringer?!??! If they weren't dead when released they will be shortly. Take a good look at the picture. Those trout aren't "playing possum", they're stressed. There is NO excuse for stringing a full limit of trout just to take their picture. You string 'em you own 'em! End of story.Jacob, I know you're young and gung-ho wanting to get your guide service off the ground but this isn't the best way to present yourself. I've known you for a long time and I hope you'll learn from this little road-bump in life. Do what your website proclaims...provide a first-class trip. The word "conservation" is also used on the site. You can't just talk it, you have to live it and show others the way. Doing that will lead you to a long list of good clients. 

Good luck.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Tide had a really great article about survival rates in different water temps.....I'd say if those fish swam away, with the mild water temps we had this weekend, then they survived.

Great catch, great photos, and great report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Not defending anyone here but, I survive with stress every day. LOL Also, I would honestly like to know the law about stringing fish and releasing, or is it just a "gentlemans" type of deal, i.e the string 'em you own 'em type comments. I have seen several reports from well known guides that string a fish back to the boat since the camera was there and not in their pocket, granted it may have been one fish (a trophy at that) as opposed to a limit of dinks.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Y'all are pretty much missing the point.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Your point is he posted this info to the public here and it doesn't teach yours or some others values. I understand it and I'm not saying that was a good or bad move. My point is it has been done on here several times, this fishing reports page, in the past (certain trophy photos with a stringer hanging out of the mouth with a post saying it was released, etc., etc.).


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tarponfisher said:


> good work Jacob dont let these politically correct left wing liberal hippies keep you from stringing a few trout their just jealous


It alway makes me laugh when a new first post shows up like this one. NOT!

J , I have givin a red and some green here but I see your point now that its thrown out like that. Some of the best known guides do string it back to the boat for the picture. And I see the other side too.
When its debated out with everyone to see it one thing. But if someone was to just look at first glimps of this report it becomes another.

By the way Capt., good catch and report. Now get out of my backyard. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tarponfisher said:


> good work Jacob dont let these politically correct left wing liberal hippies keep you from stringing a few trout their just jealous


Ha! I don't think you have to worry to much about that. Nobody is here trying to bash or ill effect a sponsor of TTMB.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> (certain trophy photos with a stringer hanging out of the mouth with a post saying it was released, etc., etc.).


Was this the situation here? Was this a trophy trout? If you go back to my original question and the original answer, no mention was made of a situation like this. Sounds more like I strung them to keep them and then decided not to after dragging them around for a half hour. No? And I dont care if he is a sponsor or not. It was an honest question.



Tarponfisher said:


> good work Jacob dont let these politically correct left wing liberal hippies keep you from stringing a few trout their just jealous


I believe I complemented him on a great day. Being a politically correct left wing liberal hippie has nothing to do with ethics of game fishing. He is a guide and a role model for how to do it right. When guide speaks, people listen up because they assume that the guide knows more than they do. Some people assume that whatever a guide says is right. I have *zero *issue with him keeping fish...never said I did. I do have an issue with allowing others to think that its ok to string fish and then release them without another thought. (he may have thought long and hard about releasing them but _he didnt say that_ and as such, someone who reads this and doesnt know better isnt going to know all the considerations with releasing fish this way.)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Aain, your values, not the law, etc. Let others make up their mind about a TTMB sponsor and go from there.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Let others make up their mind about a TTMB sponsor and go from there.


So....I am not allowed to question a TTMB sponsor? Or tell him what I think? And anyway, I am done for now until Captain Jake gets a chance to chime in, not my plan to bash someone when they arent even around.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

so do we look to others to guide us in our morals....fishing or otherwise?

I only know of one person that I'd ever guide me in my morals.....and he was a fisherman....


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

MS. A, I get your point, Actually I got it when I saw the first post. Tarpon, I am the last thing from a left wing hippie who is green with envy. I catch plenty of fish on my own without having to bash someone else. I just think out of the two limits that the good Capt caught today, 1 released, 1 retained, he was over the line. That first limit of trout most likely did not survive, meaning that there were probably 8-10 trout wasted. Speckled Trout are a valueable resource that I want to have around for a long time. If every angler conducted themselves like this, trout would be a rare catch in a few years. 

As for guides being a role model, maybe not for life in general, but certainly for newbies to this great sport. What do most of us suggest to newbies wanting to learn the ropes of fishing? Hire a Guide is the most common suggestion and I agree with that. If that isnt a fishing role model what is? I dont know Capt Reaves, but I do know Capt Null (Lets Go) and lets go says he is a good person so I will accept that. I just hope he sees that this was not a good thing and should not be accepted.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

five.0 fisher said:


> That first limit of trout most likely did not survive, meaning that there were probably 8-10 trout wasted.


 So you are saying he killed a limit of trout? or just assuming and want us to think he did by posting it? Come on with it. That's the second post you elluded to it, first it was half the fish and now 8-10. Interesting.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think the most common reason for the suggestions on using a guide were for fishing unknown waters, in any case, the fishing morals of an individual, are still the responsibility of each person, not reliant on a guide.....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

With water temps still in the 60's, my bet is that most if not all of them trout survived. It isn't something I would do, but I don't see it as a big deal at this time of year. He got excited by the good bite on good trout, and figured he could string em to get a pic before releasing. 

Sounds like he had a heck of a mornin!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Getoffhisnutts.......................


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

And besides that they were from upper G-bay and no one wants those fish anyway. LOL


Nice catch Capt. I think I head that way and get in on some of that action. Thanks!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

My expereince is that do-nets kill trout much faster than stringing.
Remember that guides (like tournament promoters) are commercial fishermen, and they gotta make a living.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Let me chime in here. I know Captain Jake is not going to come in here and say anything, so I will step in here for him, since he is my son.....If he released ten trout on his stringer then ten trout survived. If he strung another ten trout then we will be having fresh fish all this week since he still lives with me.. Thats a good thing...As far as being a mentor or a role model........I can say with out hesitation that he is a very fine young man. I know I have lived with him all his life. For a 20 year old young man to go through all that he has gone through from losing his mom to a car accident at 15 to working during the day taking fifteen hours of college at night and finding time to get his captains license as well..He never has strayed from the right path...I believe this is more important to being a mentor or a role model than stringing ten trout. As far as being a conservationist he as good as the next guy..I know he will come home from fishing today and say why in the hell di d you post that dad. And all I can say is question my sons values, morals or integrity and I will stand down to no one


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

david said:


> Let me chime in here. I know Captain Jake is not going to come in here and say anything, so I will step in here for him, since he is my son.....If he released ten trout on his stringer then ten trout survived. If he strung another ten trout then we will be having fresh fish all this week since he still lives with me.. Thats a good thing...As far as being a mentor or a role model........I can say with out hesitation that he is a very fine young man. I know I have lived with him all his life. For a 20 year old young man to go through all that he has gone through from losing his mom to a car accident at 15 to working during the day taking fifteen hours of college at night and finding time to get his captains license as well..He never has strayed from the right path...I believe this is more important to being a mentor or a role model than stringing ten trout. As far as being a conservationist he as good as the next guy..I know he will come home from fishing today and say why in the hell di d you post that dad. And all I can say is question my sons values, morals or integrity and I will stand down to no one


I agree. His business revolves around catching fish and that photo just added proof. I never concerned myself with the fact they didn't survive because it's the time of year where they most likely will, and I have seen many guides and others post reports and pics of strung trout for photos and then released. We all have our varying opinions and nobody is wrong. We just need to be more cautious about a negative opinion.  Congrats and good luck to your son.


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

This thread reminds me of something I was able to do this last weekend. My 8 year old grandson showed me his first bb gun that he was so proud of! I admired it with him and enjoyed the moment to the fullest. Then I was able to instruct him. We don't shoot anything that we aren't going to eat, unless it's dangerous. (he saw me kill a mocasin last month) I told him we don't shoot at little birds just to see if we can hit them, that if he shoots one, he's going to pull off all the little feathers and cut it open and pull its tummy out and he's going to cook it and eat it. His eyes were wide open, so I made him repeat what I had just said. I take him fishing with me and we throw back anything too small. I am trying to be a good example too.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

(no relation)
My experience is that do-nets kill trout MUCH faster than a stringer.
Also remember that guides, like tournament promoters, are commercial fisherpersons, and they gotta make a living; so the man has to put the picutres on the board. 
A word about limits. Try this for fun: Next time you get on a really good bite, instead of sticking with what they're hitting, change baits after every fish, and try to find what they WON'T eat. Not only do you learn a lot about plugs, but it's a lotta fun and ya don't kill as many fish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> ( but it's a lotta fun and ya don't kill as many fish.


who said the fish died? man! the Capt said they were fine and all was good.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

"loose lips sink ships"


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Straight Up Question Here*

I am the first person to get mad when someone questions a fishing report but this was a fair question. If the young man is going to be a licensed captain and post on a report on fishing board, he's gonna have to be able to respond to legitimate questions. It's not about who's son he is or whether he is a board sponsor.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

when she's right, she's right.....what was the question again?

oh yeah.....did you steal the bote?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

fishinchick...
what's the question?


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

bert...you gotta be quick!! the fun police...err...mods remove posts!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I noticed that......lol......it's a legitimate question.....lol

but I never saw a question posed that wasnt' answered in his original post....looked like some folks bustin his chops.....
So the main question I kept seeing was did he think the fish survived after being strung for only 30 minutes? IMO....sounded like the fish swam off well......so what was the question again?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

No it doesn't matter Fishinchick whether he is a site sponsor or who son he is...But when you uset words like mentor and role model, this deals with ones integrity and I am not quiet sure whether or not you can make those type judgements from a fishing report. And I am very sure after the issues surrounding this post he is through posting fishing reports and through being a sponsor. This is ridiculous


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

david, don't let a few questions stop him from posting reports or pics....no matter who is asking the questions.....

I'm sure his skin or yours for that matter is that thin....we all need to have a little thicker skin......lol.....

look at it like this.....he's gotten alot of miles out of this one post.....lol....


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

The original question was why did he string ten trout if he didnt keep them. The answer had nothing to do with needing them for a promotional photo or he felt guilty because they were big trout so he released them. Just basically sounded like he changed his mind....but then he kept a full stringer later.

*I am not questioning his morals or character*. David and Jake, please dont quit posting because of something I didnt say. I dont even know how those things came into this discussion. I dont know him, its not my place to make those kind of attacks.

My argument was concise and clear without insults.

Whether the trout survived or not is not the point. Whether he is a good person or not is also not the point. *My point was* that as a guide he is a role model and I dont know if he knows that. People will look to him to see how to behave (in the fishing world) and they will learn from what he does as they will from any guide.

It probably was a mistake on his part to even say anything about stringing and releasing....one he probably regrets. However, I can say that I am glad Captain Jake did tell us what he did. It has obviously brought up a very educational issue.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

That would be a shame because he seems like a decent young man. I don't think anyone is questioning his personal integrity. If so, I missed it.

Let's all take a deep breath and remember that this is a less than perfect form of communication (term credited to Monty.)



david said:


> No it doesn't matter Fishinchick whether he is a site sponsor or who son he is...But when you uset words like mentor and role model, this deals with ones integrity and I am not quiet sure whether or not you can make those type judgements from a fishing report. And I am very sure after the issues surrounding this post he is through posting fishing reports and through being a sponsor. This is ridiculous


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishing guides as "role models". 

You're kidding, right???

TD


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*hopefully a lesson learned*

I hear both sides of the argument here, and is the case with a lot of disagreements, there is value on both sides. Lets be realistic here, and quit speaking in absolutes. The reality is that _some_ of those fish on the first stringer probably did die. Given the water temps, I seriously doubt all of them, but I doubt they all lived either. Trout that "play possum" like some of those in the pic often swim off and die within a matter of minutes or hours. I have seen it happen in cold & warm water, usually after returning to the same spot the next day, or later in the same day, and seeing them washed up on shore or laying on bottom. Who knows if it was 1 fish or 4?

With respect to the question of legality that was raised in a prev. post - I searched the TPW regs, but couldn't find anything applying to stringing & later releasing fish. The only applicable reg that I could find was:

*Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

Its probably not applicable because the captain didn't knowingly leave the trout to die. So, unless i missed a rule or reg in my perusal of the TPW website, this looks like an ethical question, not a legal one.

Personally, I'd like to see TP&W take the ethics out of the equation......in addition to lowering the bag limit to "just keep 5"...but thats just my $.02.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I said it once and I will say it again, this is a INTERNET site, someone once told me here that posts a lot more than I do ,and to chill. This is exactly the reason I DO not and WILL not post pictures and give reports on my area!! david you are doing the correct thing!! Jake, catch all you want and do what you want with them its your business. As I stated earlier great day and wonderful catch from a very good guy !!! KEEP IT UP .

Brad


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Too funny.*

This is too funny.

J, you're cracking me up.
Bert, You're even funnier.

Everyone talks of conservation, but then a funny one like this pops up.
Sandy's don't live in a barrel let alone a stringer.
Never heard of stringin a limit of fish just for a photo or did I misread.
They certainly don't live well all smashed together on a stringer.
Then released them and they all lived? Come on.

This is the stuff article on "HOW NOT TO" are written.
But like mentioned, this is the I-net.
So let'r fly.

Then he strung some for dinner. LMAO
Better day than I had for sure.

How many views does this thread have now. LOL


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

well All I can say is if you did not like seeing dead fish in this post you best not open the next one...LMAO...............Your all invited to the house for a fish fry


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

leave a guy alone!! the points have been made.
I know Jake and he is a very honest and good person. 
If he said that the fish were healthy then they were. If they were not then he would have kept them.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

david said:


> well All I can say is if you did not like seeing dead fish in this post you best not open the next one...LMAO...............Your all invited to the house for a fish fry


I'll bring salt and limes, you guys supply the fish and Coronas......lol...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

trout fishermen...........

I swear, y'all would argue with a possum.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

James Howell said:


> trout fishermen...........
> 
> I swear, y'all would argue with a possum.


darn tootin

if he kept more than a limit of fish....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

man i need to book a trip with jake 2 limits in 1 day with a flounder kicker by himself just what if he had help randall


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*Closed*

is this thread locked yet? LOL!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What inc. said... I think he may be trying too hard. 

After all that fishing, Im sure he was delerious and may want to edit...Mods help him out.

Great day for upper bay for sure. Thanks for the report.

After reading all this you may have a book to sell.:cheers:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

A little late to be closing the barn door don't ya think?



Profish00 said:


> What inc. said... I think he may be trying too hard.
> 
> After all that fishing, Im sure he was delerious and may want to edit...Mods help him out.
> 
> Great day for upper bay for sure. Thanks for the report.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

This will be my last post on this thread. I was not attacking Jake as a person or questioning his character. David, I commend you for taking up for your son. I wish him all the luck in his guide bussiness. I did not post insults or take jabs at him. I do feel strongly about conservation and ensuring that all of our kids get the same chance at a strong and healthy trout population that we enjoy today. Search all of my previous post and you wont find me to be one of those that dog someone for keeping their legal limit. I have no problems with that. As stated before, I dont know Jake, but a very respected guide that I do know (lets go) vouched for him and thats good enough in my book. Those of you that know me, know that I am not a trouble maker and that was not my intention. I do not regret what I have posted and would do it again. This is the good old US of A, I have a right to my opinion and if you dont respect that then you just might be what some of us were accussed of being " left wing, liberal, hippies"

With all that said, lets drop the issue, learn whatever leasons you took from all this and go fish.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*In the great words of Buggs Bunny*

In the great words of BUGGS BUNNY.

IT'S THE CAPTAIN'S MESS. LET HIM CLEAN IT UP.

LMAO.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

david said:


> And I am very sure after the issues surrounding this post he is through posting fishing reports and through being a sponsor. This is ridiculous


yep, the peanut gallery runs off another one. I quit posting fishing reports long ago over this exact kind of BS. The wannabe game wardens, the trout snobs, the all high and mighty, all together now, exactly what did you accomplish? You weren't there, you didn't catch any fish, you didn't release any fish, you didn't watch them swim away but you **** sure have your opinions.

Nice catch, Jake.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

And the master speaks! lol Sure got quiet in here all the sudden. lol I wish I had that kind of crowd control. Must be his shoes size or sumthin. Nice catch Capt., internet wardens at thier finest.

Z



Mont said:


> yep, the peanut gallery runs off another one. I quit posting fishing reports long ago over this exact kind of BS. The wannabe game wardens, the trout snobs, the all high and mighty, all together now, exactly what did you accomplish? You weren't there, you didn't catch any fish, you didn't release any fish, you didn't watch them swim away but you **** sure have your opinions.
> 
> Nice catch, Jake.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*ata boy*

you tell em mont i need a day like jakes after all this wind . i bet he was wound up tighter than a rubber powered airplane when he got home. good job
randall


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Geeze!!!...I guess I made the day for the 9-5ers...haha...57 POSTS!!!!...Good thing my skin is pretty thick, this could really burn someone up!!!...Good thing the fishin was just as good as yesterday and I'm in a good mood!!!...-Jake


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*excellent*



Jake Reaves said:


> Geeze!!!...I guess I made the day for the 9-5ers...haha...57 POSTS!!!!...Good thing my skin is pretty thick, this could really burn someone up!!!...Good thing the fishin was just as good as yesterday and I'm in a good mood!!!...-Jake


Excellent reply, apparently you have been paying attention around here. If you nibble on that bait just a little they'll cross your eyes. Remember these guys use Power Pro and the lightest of nibbles and they'll set the hook and start crankin. Good job.

Zac


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Mont said:


> yep, the peanut gallery runs off another one. I quit posting fishing reports long ago over this exact kind of BS. The wannabe game wardens, the trout snobs, the all high and mighty, all together now, exactly what did you accomplish? You weren't there, you didn't catch any fish, you didn't release any fish, you didn't watch them swim away but you **** sure have your opinions.
> 
> Nice catch, Jake.


PRAISE THE LORD! Someone found the words to make sense of it all. Good catch Jake! Don't stop posting, If you did, 3/4 the people reading this site wouldn't be able to get excited the night before a fishing trip. You have some inspiring pictures and post that give people hope of catching some good trout. I think people are just jealous of a 20 year old living his dream and being that good. Good post MONT.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of armchair quarterbacks. Jacob is a fine man. I wish I had his poise and disposition when I was his age. Nope, it was whiskey, late nights, a little sleep then repeat the next day. Any one that questions his action, doesn't know him, much less hasn't fished with him. I've certainly strung plenty of trout to later release them when I changed my mind. Why don't you find something better to do than attack someone in a public place. How about emailing the man your question? Nah, we just all like to see our stuff in print, just like this post.-Tom


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

I do not normally get involved in these types of discussions but it has gone over board. As far as Captain Jacob Reaves post, it was a good one and releasing of the fish is legal but the TPW also said they have to be alive and moving on their own to do so. Captain Jacob said that they were and I for one will respect the word of a person until I find out different but that is my way of thinking.  

Personally I have stringed trout behind me and from time to time and have released them for one reason or another (not a limit of trout) and if they appear that they are not going to make it then they are placed on ice for the trip home.

Most guides offer lessons to beginner on how to and what to do from children to adults but do not consider themselves as role models. Guides have to enjoy fishing are hunting to stay in the business because it is not the most flattering work to be making a living at. I have no problem with anybody asking me questions are making a statement about any post that I have made. Just do it in a respectful, courteous manner and I will do my best to give you an answer. Remember that guides are just like everyone else; they are humans and will make mistakes but generally those mistakes are magnified

Well people that my 2 cents worth.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

**** straight. could not have said it better my self.



Mont said:


> yep, the peanut gallery runs off another one. I quit posting fishing reports long ago over this exact kind of BS. The wannabe game wardens, the trout snobs, the all high and mighty, all together now, exactly what did you accomplish? You weren't there, you didn't catch any fish, you didn't release any fish, you didn't watch them swim away but you **** sure have your opinions.
> 
> Nice catch, Jake.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

This is unbelievable. 

The only thing I can say is, I can guarantee that every trout that I strung yesterday morning that is pictured on that rope lived. I will bet my life on it. If there were any doubt in my mind that any of these were not going to make it I would have never let them go. If they died it was not because they were my stringer. I did not "drag them around" like someone posted previously. I stood, and casted (not walking around) in the same spot for 30 minutes. I would have never even considered letting these go if this would have been July. The water temperature in the place I was fishing in yesterday was 59 degrees. I know alot of fisherman who string fish this time of year, generally females over 8 Lbs, and release them after taking pictures. I have never heard any of them talk of the fish dying because of stress. I fish alot folks. I can count on one hand of how many trout I have seen floating dead in Galveston bay. We havnt had a certified fish kill in Galveston Bay since I have been alive so I havnt had the chance to witness that.

As for the talk about role models and mentors. Well, probally 90% of the people in todays society aren't going sculpt their life after 20 year old. I wouldn't.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

If any of yall would like to talk about this person to person feel free to give me a call at (409) 789-8044.-Jake


----------

